# Choke Cherry Dragons Blood Bottled



## Yooper🍷 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bottled my Choke Cherry DDB this morning. Get a bottle by itself and it looks like
Rose’
Rose’


----------



## KCCam (Sep 3, 2020)

@Yooper🍷, I may be coming into some choke cherries. How many pounds per gallon did you use? Did you otherwise follow the Dragon Blood recipe?


----------

